# Little League Softball World Series



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Sorry for the "dad brag" post.....but this is pretty awesome!!

http://www.sbsun.com/sports/2017072...ttle-league-west-regional-softball-title-game

I think many of us dreamed of playing in the Little League World Series as kids. I certainly never made it. Now I'm lucky enough to get to go as a dad! How cool is that??

for anyone interested, you can see the upcoming schedule of games here:
http://www.llbws.org/llbbws/llsbws/worldseries.htm

Tournament games after pool play is complete will be aired on ESPN2.

Go Cedar National!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Brag it up PBH!! Pretty cool!


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Dad brags are okay by me. My daughter was also heavily into sports and I completely understand your pride in watching your daughter and her team do well. Enjoy the moment. :O||:


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

That's awesome PBH. 

Congratulations to your girl, and hope they do well at the World Series!!!


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

It's so great to see a Cedar City team going to the World Series !!!!!
Good luck.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

For anyone who might be in Cedar City on Friday or Saturday, we will be selling sandwiches, snacks, drinks, etc. at the baseball fields on the east side of Coal Creek (during the baseball tournament) to help raise some money to help the girls and their families with travel / food expenses. Come on out and and wish the girls some luck!


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Really something to be proud about- I have watched some didn't see this post until today. BE PROUD BE LOUD !


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

This is cool! I was at lunch on Monday and they had the Semi-final game on where we were. The girls are playing great. Good luck!!!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks guys.

Our Cedar City team ended up facing some very stiff competition in the World Series. We expected our competition to be good, and it was!

We started out against a team from North Carolina (Southeast) making it's 3rd straight appearance in the World Series. They had the experience, and jumped on us immediately in the first inning racking up 10 runs. After inning 1, we kept pace and played them even. We just could not make up from the hole we started in. We lost 17-7.

Game #2 vs. the Czech Republic stung. I think we all thought we would just show up and win this game. Again, we started in a hole giving up a run in the top of the 1st. Our bats did not wake up until the 4th inning. We ended losing this game 5-3.

Game #3 vs. the East champions from Newark Delaware was a game we really wanted to win. Something to do with East vs. West. They were sharp, and (once again) we started in a hole giving up 4 runs in the top of the 1st. We ended up losing a tight game 5-4.

Facing a "do or die" type situation, our girls finally showed up vs. Canada (Victoria, B.C.). We scored in each inning, beating the Canucks 8-1.

We now were moving on into the single elimination tournament bracket vs. the #1 seed: Waco, TX (Southwest). Waco has won this tournament 11 times! Texas won the tournament last year as well (Helotes, TX). They have a very rich history in the LLSWS. This would not be an easy game -- but it was a game we felt we had a good opportunity to win!

Waco certainly had the experience.
Cedar City had the jitters. Prior to the game, our girls were watching ESPN2 and seeing the prior game on TV didn't help settle our nerves. The girls were really nervous about being on TV. I don't blame them.

Again, we gave up 2 runs to start the game.
We got them back in the bottom of the first. 2-2.
Gave up 2 more in the 2nd.
Held them in the top of the 4th, and gained another. 4-3.

This is where things got interesting. The ball just didn't want to go our way. A play at third where the umpire blocked an over-thrown ball kept us from advancing and scoring. With the bases loaded, we hit a hard grounder to first, they threw to home (out) and back to first (out) for a double play. Our momentum ended.

Waco scored 3 more runs in the 5th, and held us scoreless the next two times at bat to win the game 7-3.

Our girls played a heck of a game against the eventual champions. Had a few little things gone our way, we easily could have taken that game and moved on. But, such is life: sometimes things don't go our way.

Our girls had 1 final game as a consolation vs Philippines, and won 2-1.

I'm so proud of what our girls accomplished this year. They can hold their heads high and know that they played toe-to-toe with the best in the world! They represented our league, town, state, and the West very well. They deserve all the praise they get!

My only gripe is how, unfortunately, we continue to ignore girls sports. Sure, we got a few games on ESPN, but it is nothing compared to the coverage the boys are getting. Even our local media here in Utah ignores the girls. The Spectrum, and Iron County Today did a great job covering the success of this team -- only the 2nd team from Utah (boys or girls) to ever advance to the World Series (2016 Snow Canyon, 2017 Cedar National). The San Bernardino, CA newspaper (SB Sun) plastered our girls pictures on the front page of their newspaper, and yet Utah papers have been reluctant to include stories in the print editions. How sad is that? And while ESPN covered the game live, KUTV Talkin' Sports couldn't see past their own noses to understand what was happening. Oh well. Again, such is life.

The girls had a great time. This was certainly something that they'll remember for the rest of their lives. The friendships made on this journey will last forever.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Pretty awesome for those gals!!! Congrats!!


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

That was a great run by the girls! To say you were one of the 8 best teams in the WORLD is beyond astonishing. I doubt it will ever happen again in Cedar, but by golly it happened once! Congrats to your girl and all the others who competed for the team.

Is there going to be a parade or other celebration to honor their achievement? It sure seems fitting.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I haven't heard of anything being done (yet).
I know that the middle school (CVMS) was going to do something for them Monday morning -- or that the media class morning show was going to feature them. 

I'm hoping that we can get CN to get some kind of a plaque to put up at the fields commemorating this team. Like you said, it may never happen again!

Parade or not: I'm going to ham it up every opportunity I get! :grin:


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Congrats to your girls


----------

